# enfrentar/defrontar



## reka39

Hello! Are there any differences between 'enfrentar/defrontar'? I believe I would translate them in italian with an unique word 'affrontare'. What's your opinion? I'm thinking especially in football..... (es 'CR irá enfrentar vários companheiros do RM e outros que defronta no campeonato do país vizinho' Thanks!


----------



## marta12

Olá reka!

São a mesma coisa. São sinónimos um do outro.


----------



## brunaa

In portuguese _defrontar_ and _enfrentar_ are quite the same and mean to face something, but _afrontar _has a slight different meaning, as to provoke.

Vamos enfrentar grandes dificuldades = we'll face great difficulties.
Ele está sempre me afrontando = He's always provoking me.


----------



## marta12

brunaa said:


> In portuguese _defrontar_ and _enfrentar_ are quite the same and mean to face something, but _afrontar _has a slight different meaning, as to provoke.
> 
> Vamos enfrentar grandes dificuldades = we'll face great difficulties.
> Ele está sempre me afrontando = He's always provoking me.



Em Portugal, já é raro usarmos "afrontar" com esse sentido.


----------



## J. Bailica

Se não são sinónimos, quase poderiam ser. Mas às vezes 'enfrentar' é por asim dizer mais «forte», expressivo e interpretativo, pois pode realçar mais facilmente o que há de intencional / passional / vivencial / subjectivo  por parte de quem resolve, ou procura, ou (se) vê (subitamente/ inevitavelmente - do ponto de vista do(s) sujeito(s)) (n)a contingência \ necessidade de «enfrentar(-se)».
«Defrontar» pode simplesmente ser mais descritivo / informativo: A vai defrontar B, como podia ir para o emprego, ou comer tremoços, ou ter um filho; ficamos informados dos fatos, das circunstâncias, mas podea, o uso de «defrontar», denunciar a tentativa de evitar os aspetos mais «valorativos». 
Mas isto é apenas a minha interpretação de algumas pequenas diferenças que por vezes tornam as palavras em causa um pouco menos sinónimas.


----------



## marta12

J. Bailica said:


> Se não são sinónimos, quase poderiam ser. Mas às vezes 'enfrentar' é por asim dizer mais «forte», expressivo e interpretativo, pois pode realçar mais facilmente o que há de intencional / passional / vivencial / subjectivo  por parte de quem resolve, ou procura, ou (se) vê (subitamente/ inevitavelmente - do ponto de vista do(s) sujeito(s)) (n)a contingência \ necessidade de «enfrentar(-se)».
> «Defrontar» pode simplesmente ser mais descritivo / informativo: A vai defrontar B, como podia ir para o emprego, ou comer tremoços, ou ter um filho; ficamos informados dos fatos, das circunstâncias, mas podea, o uso de «defrontar», denunciar a tentativa de evitar os aspetos mais «valorativos».
> Mas isto é apenas a minha interpretação de algumas pequenas diferenças que por vezes tornam as palavras em causa um pouco menos sinónimas.



*São sinónimos!*


----------



## Carfer

Apesar de concordar que são sinónimos, também dou razão ao J. Bailica (aliás, tinha escrito uma resposta dizendo isso mesmo, que ou não mandei ou desapareceu). '_Enfrentar_' pressupõe, efectivamente, uma atitude menos passiva do que '_defrontar_', mas essa diferença ligeira não põe em causa que sejam, no geral, sinónimos.


----------



## Monicaallred

_Enfrentar _e _defrontar_ são sinônimos. No entanto, no contexto esportivo fica muito melhor se fosse usado _enfrentar_, ao invés de _defrontar_. Pelo menos no português do Brasil o primeiro termo é muito mais comum que o segundo.


----------



## Carfer

Monicaallred said:


> No entanto, no contexto esportivo fica muito melhor se fosse usado _enfrentar_, ao invés de _defrontar_. Pelo menos no português do Brasil o primeiro termo é muito mais comum que o segundo.



Em Portugal é ao contrário, parece-me.


----------



## gvergara

E qual é o significado de _defrontar_, nesse caso? "_Um debate, que vinha *defrontar *os escândalos administrativos da situação com a eloqüência severa dos chefes oposicionistas_" (tirado do dicionário em línia Michaelis, acepção 3) Obrigado

Gonçalo


----------



## J. Bailica

gvergara said:


> E qual é o significado de _defrontar_, nesse caso? "_Um debate, que vinha *defrontar *os escândalos administrativos da situação com a eloqüência severa dos chefes oposicionistas_" (tirado do dicionário em línia Michaelis, acepção 3) Obrigado
> 
> Gonçalo



_Opor-se, fazer frente a.

_(O meu inglês é de chinela, mas talvez se pudesse recorrer, para dar uma ideia de um sinónimo, a um "stand up against")


----------



## Carfer

gvergara said:


> E qual é o significado de _defrontar_, nesse caso? "_Um debate, que vinha *defrontar *os escândalos administrativos da situação com a eloqüência severa dos chefes oposicionistas_" (tirado do dicionário em línia Michaelis, acepção 3) Obrigado
> 
> Gonçalo



Como o dicionário diz, o significado aqui é o de '_confrontar', _pôr frente a frente, ou seja, os escândalos da situação (o poder político vigente) teriam que se haver com a eloquência dos chefes da oposição.


----------



## reka39

Wha about 'encarar'? Thank you for your help.


----------



## SanktGonçalsburg

reka39 said:


> Wha about 'encarar'? Thank you for your help.



"Encarar algo" means "to face something".

En + cara + r


----------



## Carfer

SanktGonçalsburg said:


> "Encarar algo" means "to face something".
> 
> En + cara + r



Também pode significar '_deparar com alguém', 'encontrar-se de frente com alguém': ('ao virar da esquina encarou com ele').
_Da mesma forma, pode ter o sentido de _'olhar de frente, sem receio ou vergonha': ('depois do que lhe fiz, não sei se serei capaz de encará-lo')
_


----------



## reka39

Carfer said:


> Da mesma forma, pode ter o sentido de _'olhar de frente, sem receio ou vergonha': ('depois do que lhe fiz, não sei se serei capaz de encará-lo')
> _



Yes, that was the meaning I was referring to. Faz sentido dizer:
_depois do que lhe fiz, não sei se serei capaz de defrontá-lo_
_depois do que lhe fiz, não sei se serei capaz de enfrentá-lo_
thanks.


----------



## anaczz

reka39 said:


> Yes, that was the meaning I was referring to. Faz sentido dizer:
> _depois do que lhe fiz, não sei se serei capaz de defrontá-lo_ -> a mim, não soa bem
> _depois do que lhe fiz, não sei se serei capaz de enfrentá-lo_
> thanks.


----------



## Carfer

Concordo com a anaczz, porque _'defrontar_' tem uma conotação agressiva, dinâmica. Pressupõe luta. _'Enfrentar_' também a pode ter, mas pode igualmente significar o mesmo que '_encarar'_ e é por isso que funciona bem e a outra não.


----------

